# All time best Iwagumi?



## Indignation (Mar 9, 2008)

#1









#2


----------



## Buff Daddy (Oct 19, 2010)

I really like the simplicity of this Jason Baliban scape:


----------



## Rockhoe14er (Jan 19, 2011)

wow those both look incredible.


----------



## JimmyYahoo (Aug 14, 2005)

How long do these take to grow in? Are these another case of looks good for a week then all turns to hell because everything was put in already grown? I would be especially worried about the sand tank.


----------



## orchidman (Dec 15, 2010)

I like the third one. Jason baliban is now officially my hero!!!!

I'm also wondering how long it would take to grow in. I think most iwagami uses dsm to start


You can call me Bob


----------



## jmowbray (Dec 20, 2009)

I know this is off topic but I'm looking at doing a Iwagumi with my new Fluval Ebi and have a question and Iwagumi and shrimp. Can they to go together (the shrimp and Iwagumi that is)? I thought I read recently that shrimp need some shade. I was just going with rocks and UG...

JM

P.S. I’m hoping for more pics. for inspiration.


----------



## boringname (Nov 11, 2010)

When I'm at a fish store and see a huge tank with a hundred neons in it I always wonder why no one does that in their home, it just looks so cool. Maybe I'm not enough of a plant lover but I think the neon school makes this tank.


----------



## Jeffww (Aug 6, 2010)

jmowbray said:


> I know this is off topic but I'm looking at doing a Iwagumi with my new Fluval Ebi and have a question and Iwagumi and shrimp. Can they to go together (the shrimp and Iwagumi that is)? I thought I read recently that shrimp need some shade. I was just going with rocks and UG...
> 
> JM
> 
> P.S. I’m hoping for more pics. for inspiration.


These are all awesome tanks. Thanks for the pictures. And yes you can keep shrimp in an iwagumi style scape. I have a really crummy looking hairgrass/glosso grow out tank with no shade at all and my shrimp are still kicking it.


----------



## JimmyYahoo (Aug 14, 2005)

Jeffww said:


> These are all awesome tanks. Thanks for the pictures. And yes you can keep shrimp in an iwagumi style scape. I have a really crummy looking hairgrass/glosso grow out tank with no shade at all and my shrimp are still kicking it.


Kicking it doesnt mean enjoying it. Then again ive heard nothing about shrimp needing shade although id suspect every species of animal under the sun (pun intended) would enjoy some shade now and then. People can be kept in small cement rooms, kicking it, doesnt mean they enjoy it.


----------



## Buff Daddy (Oct 19, 2010)

Y'all check out this site. Most of the Nature/Iwagumi tanks use shrimp as algae cowboys. Amano shrimp are even named for the GOD of Iwagumi, Takashi Amano. Here's a link to an article filled with Amano tanks. Here's a great article explaining the Iwagumi styles with awesome examples.

Shrimp will also burrow into the substrate if they can (eg. sand). It's not hard to hide those little bamboo tubes in hardscape for homes, also. If they are happy, they are breeding and it's more than lighting for that to happen. Water parms are paramount. Moss, glosso, nanas all make hiding/shady places.

The 75G modified Iwagumi I have in progress will have at least 30 White Clouds in it. I'll have other species by necessity (like the 5 Giant Danios I had to get out of a 20H), but they'll be the top of the tank cruisers.


----------



## Dan the Man (Sep 8, 2009)

boringname said:


> When I'm at a fish store and see a huge tank with a hundred neons in it I always wonder why no one does that in their home, it just looks so cool. Maybe I'm not enough of a plant lover but I think the neon school makes this tank.


I think it's the rock that makes this layout. I believe it's called Hakkai Stone (sp?) And I believe it's illegal to harvest this in Japan which is the only place I think it's found. Takashi Amano's access is a special case as he is a well know naturalist in Japan.


----------



## joonho (Nov 18, 2008)

Some of my favorites:


----------



## TRD_Power (Aug 6, 2010)

boringname said:


> When I'm at a fish store and see a huge tank with a hundred neons in it I always wonder why no one does that in their home, it just looks so cool. Maybe I'm not enough of a plant lover but I think the neon school makes this tank.


I agree 100% Add a few blue Discus' in there and it's my dream tank.


----------



## !shadow! (Jan 25, 2010)

This one prob takes the cake for me. His photography skills are nice as well


----------



## orchidman (Dec 15, 2010)

Im really a fan of the tall plants in the back that are long enough that they float on the surface, like the pic above. 

Anyone know what plant that is??

Do you all think it would be possible to do an iwagumi and be able to have GBRs in it, or are there simply not enough hiding spots for that?


You can call me Bob


----------



## Armonious (Aug 16, 2010)

The plant in the background is E. vivipara.

As to your question aout the GBRs, I am not sure. I would imagine they would be better suited to a more densely planted tank.


----------



## astrosag (Sep 3, 2010)

I've seen GBRs in sparsely planted tanks. I hear that keeping in pairs is the best idea in which case just one area that has some dense foliage would be enough. 

I think Iwagumi style is highlighted by schooling fish...especially the bright ones that add some contrast. GBRs, I would think, wouldn't be a fit. Of course, its your tank and experimenting is encouraged (so long as fish aren't hurt/stressed)!


----------



## orchidman (Dec 15, 2010)

thats kind of what i was thinking, i just need to hear someone else say it  it will be a hard decision one which to go with. 

thanks for the plant info, i love the plant.


----------

